# Introducing new friends??



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

I will be getting my first set of breeder mice in a week or so, and I want everybody to get along.
I read on The Fun Mou*e that you can rub a small dab of "vanilla" on their bums to introduce them.

By that, does she mean vanilla extract?

Could I put a drop of olive oil on their little rumps and get the same effect?

Are there any other suggestions? (They are all girls, by the way).

Thanks 
-Allie


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

just put them in a freshly cleaned out cage together, they will be fine. sure you'll get some dominance type behaviour to start with until the does figure out their pecking order; female mice are very social. i wouldn't put anything on them, not after your last experience.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

AllieMouse said:


> I will be getting my first set of breeder mice in a week or so


You're going to start breeding mice?



AllieMouse said:


> Could I put a drop of olive oil on their little rumps and get the same effect?


What's with the Olive Oil fascination? there's no need for anything like that


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

tratallen said:


> AllieMouse said:
> 
> 
> > I will be getting my first set of breeder mice in a week or so
> ...


No, no. I mean they are coming from a breeder,rather than a pet store (meaning "this is important and I don't wanna ____ it up)

I prefer lubricated. What can I say?


----------

